# FFAs in the NYC area?



## Scott (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Folks!
So a week or two ago, I posted my photo here with a message saying I was essentially coming out of the closet as a guy who enjoys eating, gaining weight, and the attentions of a girl who is looking for a guy like that!
Unfortunately, the response I got was pretty scant. Two of you lovely FFAs responded, but both were already in a relationship, and just wished me luck (thanks Jeannie & MissaF!). I also met another girl indirectly, who said she had seen my post, but didn't reply because she thought I'd have been inundated with other girls' replies!! I assured her that was not the case. Unfortunately, she lives far away. Anyway, I thought I'd try again. 
I'll be a little more specific in what I'm looking for, and to any FFAs/feeders who are reading this, please do write - I'm serious! I just read the thread about what FFAs are looking for on this board, and the prevailing consensus was they didn't just want to read posts of guys showing photos of their bellies. Well, here I am - a nice, down-to-earth guy who's looking to meet someone special! Ok? Here we go:
So I'm 31, an actor in NYC. I am currently performing in a children's theatre show which runs until the end of the year. I love what I do, and am successful at it. In terms of weight, I've gone up and down over the years. Currently I'm fairly average in shape - not skinny, but not fat by any means. But I LOVE the feeling of gaining weight, of being full. I love when a girl teases me about my belly, tells me how much weight I've gained. I'm looking for a girl who appreciates big men, or watching average-sized men grow into big men. 
Hopefully, you live in New York City, or somewhere relatively close. Are you out there? I know for a fact there are lots of girls who frequent this board but don't write. I was a lurker for quite awhile myself! But I can't come to you. If you're interested in this message, or my profile, get in touch! I can be reached at [email protected]. Hope to hear from you!

Scott


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 7, 2005)

Scott said:


> Unfortunately, the response I got was pretty scant. Two of you lovely FFAs responded, but both were already in a relationship, and just wished me luck (thanks Jeannie & MissaF!).



Hold on a minute!  I don't know how you got the idea that I'm in a relationship because I'm not. Don't be spreading vicious rumors!  You're just too far away. _Plus_, I'm very *happily* single and not too interested in changing that at this time. BUT, if you decide to move to Oklahoma, (although I'd think you're crazy), look me up because you're adorable and sound great too! There was even a lady that came by and told us how sweet you are! Personal recommendations count for a lot! Stick around and keep posting, someone from your area is bound to show up and be interested.


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2005)

Jeannie,
You are so right! I remembered incorrectly. I knew that there was a reason for you not being interested, but I thought it was that you were a relationship. Thanks for correcting me! So all you Oklahoma BHMs, get in touch with this gal!! 
I hope all's well with you, hon!

Scott


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 7, 2005)

Scott said:


> So all you Oklahoma BHMs, get in touch with this gal!!



*Noooooooo!* :doh: LOL! Reading comprehension isn't your strong suit is it hon?  

See direct quote from my post below:



> I'm very *happily* single and not too interested in changing that at this time.



I only said look me up because I know there is no chance in hell you'll be moving to Oklahoma! Well, that and the fact that you are as cute as they come and I _might_ be willing to make an exception to the *No Love Affairs *rule I'm living by!  

I don't want a bunch of Okies showing up at my door!! Not unless they're filthy RICH and can take me out (of here) in style!!


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 7, 2005)

Okay Scott, you better come put me out of my misery. I can't even tease without having a guilty conscience! (And I'm not even Catholic!)  

Tell me you know that I was only kidding and you forgive me for poking fun at you!

I feel like I've been getting myself in trouble all week. Go ahead and spank me. I deserve it!!


----------



## Scott (Nov 8, 2005)

Jeannie,
You want to be spanked? Wow...I'm not sure this is the right board for that sort of thing. 
LOL! I'm just teasing you. Of course I knew you were kidding. Please, go ahead and poke fun! I'd read what you wrote about wanting to be single, which is exactly WHY I said that all the BHMs should get in touch with you. To torture you! 
By the way, to anyone reading this, I'm still looking for an FFA in the NYC area!

Scott


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 8, 2005)

Scott said:


> Jeannie,
> You want to be spanked? Wow...I'm not sure this is the right board for that sort of thing.



I didn't say I "wanted" to be spanked, only that I deserved it.  

You're probably right about this not being the right board for that sort of thing. We wouldn't want to shock anyone! :shocked: 

**Actually, the more I think about it, from what I've "seen" of some of the regulars here, a good ol' OTK spanking might be rather tame!


----------



## missaf (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a feeling most people on this board wouldn't mind even watching some spankin'-- rofl!


----------



## Scott (Nov 9, 2005)

Missa,
Just what are you trying to say?  LOL!

Ok, folks...so far, I've heard back from those same two ladies who responded to my earlier post, none of which are available. Are there really NO single FFAs in the NYC/NJ/CT area?? I find that hard to believe! 

Hope to hear from y'all!

Scott


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 15, 2005)

I think the percentage of FFA's in the NY area are extremely low and the percentage of SINGLE FFA's is like 65 percent lower than that original number. 

I don't know I'm making this up as I go.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 16, 2005)

...is that FFA's around the US are numerically far far fewer than male FA's and male FA's are actually not all that many...so, for FFA's, we are talking a statistically tiny number of women who are 1.) consciously aware of their preference 2.) out of the closet 3.) willing to act on that preference, even if it means having to initiate contact with a fat man, which is not always as easy as it sounds 4.) hooked up to a computer with Internet capability 5.) aware of this community...that comes down to the tiny number of women here and a good percentage of them are in relationships....our efforts on the community building thread are more to consolidate what we have, rather to outreach into the big wide world of possible FFA's who have not met all five criteria and wound up here.... 



BigFusionNYC said:


> I think the percentage of FFA's in the NY area are extremely low and the percentage of SINGLE FFA's is like 65 percent lower than that original number.
> 
> I don't know I'm making this up as I go.


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2005)

I know you guys are right - that the statistics are not in my favor, and my odds aren't so great. But I can't help but be optimistic, that SOME girl in the NYC area is going to read this and decide to get in touch with me. I hope that's what'll happen, anyway!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Nov 16, 2005)

Same here. I think I've dated the 2 FFA's left in the ENTIRE City.


----------



## Obesus (Nov 16, 2005)

You might just run into the third FFA in NY..who knows! I think the key is that the way to do it is to get out into the community and mingle...the Internet is not really a great way to meet someone, although our esteemed friend, Buffetbelly swears up and down that if you put the magic words "Teddy Bear of a man" into an ad on most online dating sites, that you will be flooded with responses...I am dubious, but give it a shot...who knows? He apparently did the research and we haven't heard from him in awhile...say, maybe that DOES work! LOL Best of luck to you...you will do fine out there! :bow: 
I think FusionJorge and I are just trying to make the whole picture a tad more realistic, so that you will try in all the RIGHT places! Dimensions has a matching system that is free, by the way, but there isn't much there in the way of US FFA's..mostly overseas! (Strong hint to Euro Fat Men!)



Scott said:


> I know you guys are right - that the statistics are not in my favor, and my odds aren't so great. But I can't help but be optimistic, that SOME girl in the NYC area is going to read this and decide to get in touch with me. I hope that's what'll happen, anyway!


----------



## Obesus (Nov 17, 2005)

Certainly not the Reverend, Holy Man extraordinaire, pure of heart and beyond such things.... I would never ever ever ever be persuaded to "walk on the wild side"....(pant, pant)...but I will give you fat lads a tip...them leather pants start getting pretty dang expensive when you hit XXXXL!! ROFL
I am sure there must be some reason why I need to be spanked and I aims to find it! :shocked: 
Timmy aka The Reverend 
PS, the photo is of our performance "Lodge of Sorrow", done in 1986 at the Art Motel here in Frisco...it wound up in an article of SF Performance Art in People magazine (July 16, 1986..the one with David Letterman smoking a big ol' Freudian stogie on the cover! LOL)...the reporter lady from People was actually very good and took our rather unusual approach with all good faith. Huzzah! Oh...I weighed about 185 pounds in the photo...hmmmm...115 pounds ago..yikes! 



Jeannie said:


> I didn't say I "wanted" to be spanked, only that I deserved it.
> 
> You're probably right about this not being the right board for that sort of thing. We wouldn't want to shock anyone! :shocked:
> 
> **Actually, the more I think about it, from what I've "seen" of some of the regulars here, a good ol' OTK spanking might be rather tame!


----------



## The Nutcracker (Nov 19, 2005)

If anyone deserves to be fat, it's you, Scott.


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, well, Scott, I see how it is

I am just the "girl who lives far away" to you? Didn't my compliments and fat-worshipping mean anything? If you could see me right now I'd turn around and give you the cold shoulder, but you cant, because... I live far away

*COLD SHOULDER*


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 20, 2005)

(I'll reply to your email as soon as I can. Your emails are so thought-provoking you actually make me _think_ about what I am writing)


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 20, 2005)

I have decided to revive this thread and put it back up on the front page by posting. Thank you, that is all. Happy Holidays....oh and where are the FFA's at? Don't be shy!


----------



## missaf (Dec 20, 2005)

With it being so cold and less transportation, all you FFAs and BHMs should pile into one cab and keep warm


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 20, 2005)

When the very fat get together, only a few fit in a room....lol


----------



## Scott (Dec 21, 2005)

Hey all,
Not sure who all is reading this, but I wanted to let you know what's been going on since I posted my original message. I had no luck meeting any FFAs in the NYC area, which has led me to believe that they either don't exist, or are all taken right now. Anybody's guess?
I have, however, met a very nice young lady in the South Florida area, and as luck would have it, I'm heading down there for a few months after the New Year, to spend some time with my family. So...I'm very glad I posted, even though what I got wasn't what I thought I was looking for! 
Well, good luck to all, and happy holidays.

Scott


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 21, 2005)

Cool, enjoy your trip man. As for FFA's in NYC, it seems most girl in the 20-30 age group want the thin boys that would treat them like crap. I too am speaking to a few FFA's but they're all extremely far away from NYC. I'm wondering if there really ARE any FFA's or at least Fat Tolerant Women in NYC......


----------



## Oceanbreeze (Dec 22, 2005)

There are definatley FFAS in the NYC area. I am one of them  

- Oceanbreeze


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 22, 2005)

Hello NYC FFA (waves)


----------



## Obesus (Dec 25, 2005)

......is snaggin' the MUNI tomorrow...nonprofit employed BHM's can only afford cabs when it is spend-down time on the Federal contracts! LOL:bow: 



missaf said:


> With it being so cold and less transportation, all you FFAs and BHMs should pile into one cab and keep warm


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 25, 2005)

Scott said:


> Hey all,
> Not sure who all is reading this, but I wanted to let you know what's been going on since I posted my original message. I had no luck meeting any FFAs in the NYC area, which has led me to believe that they either don't exist, or are all taken right now. Anybody's guess?
> I have, however, met a very nice young lady in the South Florida area, and as luck would have it, I'm heading down there for a few months after the New Year, to spend some time with my family. So...I'm very glad I posted, even though what I got wasn't what I thought I was looking for!
> Well, good luck to all, and happy holidays.
> ...



That's awesome Scott! I hope you have a lot of fun with your new friend!


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Dec 26, 2005)

Any more FFAs in NYC? Oceanbreeze can't be the only one... :doh:


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 26, 2005)

General Jorge Kenobi here (I really should have used that as my display name) and I'm here to declare that I have first dibs on OceanBreeze. A good General is always in FRONT of the charge, Like Theodan of Rohan, and Darth Vader, General Mills, and General Disarray....

This is what happens when your frontal lobe is packed with PORK from eating so much during the day.


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Dec 27, 2005)

What about General Electric, General Delivery, or his French cousin Poste Restante?


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 27, 2005)

Scott said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I have, however, met a very nice young lady in the South Florida area, and as luck would have it, I'm heading down there for a few months after the New Year, to spend some time with my family. So...I'm very glad I posted, even though what I got wasn't what I thought I was looking for!
> Well, good luck to all, and happy holidays.
> ...


 
Good Luck Scott!


----------



## Scott (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks, Mercedes! I'll give y'all the update while I'm down there.


----------



## slimchic77 (Dec 28, 2005)

Fat Gary NYC said:


> Any more FFAs in NYC? Oceanbreeze can't be the only one... :doh:




**raises hand**


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Slimchic. Do you have a question since you raised your hand?


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Dec 31, 2005)

Now, now, BigFusion... you've already got dibs on Oceanbreeze, slimchic77 was responding to _my_ post...  ... er... I mean  ... er.. I mean


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Dec 31, 2005)

I just said if she had a question, because of her raised hand  The General replies to questions quite easily.


----------



## Fat Gary NYC (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, _I_ got a question... how come there ain't no good all-you-can-eat Chinese buffets in Manhattan? :doh: 

No, really... the one on 7th and 41st (near Midtown Comics) is kinda lame in my book...


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Jan 1, 2006)

Rent is too high in Manhattan to offer food at a low price in large amount, that's why you have to go during the lunch specials to order up 2 combo platters to eat up and binge


----------

